

Show HN: Free Push Infrastructure for RSS Reader - onli
http://rsspusher.eu01.aws.af.cm/

======
onli
Ui - frontpage, if I see that correctly. Thanks for the upvotes.

Some comments to the project: I built it, because i found myself
using/implementing pubsubhubbub in another project of mine and realized I
would like to subscribe to all possible feeds. Also, I remembered a comment
about a free rss reader written on hn, that it is so hard to self-host that
reader because of the needed polling infrastructure...

I don't know how you judge the code-quality. But one lection for me was that I
once again liked it very much to write something with Ruby and Sinatra. I was
quite suprised to find myself using Yahoo Pipes. And the first time I used
rest-client, seems good to me.

I would listen to comments made here. Is the explanation enough for the start?
The code should be easy enough, or isn't it?

